# so is anyone else.............................



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

Sat on their own at home watching the SJ,yelling and clapping at the tv

I sooooo wish I was there cheering them on but will have to make do with sitting on the edge of my seat and hoping the neighbours don't think I'm a loony toon

Didn't Mr Fox Pitt do well,and Nicola got unlucky with that pole but great rounds so far,go team GB!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 July 2012)

me


----------



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

Glad I am not alone lol

What the heck I am enjoying it and here comes Zara!!


----------



## acw295 (31 July 2012)

Yelling, clapping, scaring the cat - and then I burst in to tears 

I was lucky enough to go on Sun & Mon and just being part of it is amazing. I am also very tired hence slightly over emotional!! Lol


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 July 2012)

Yes. I was giving Mary advice as she was going round. The poor animals in the house are now thinking how weird humans are.

Have to say, its been brilliant TV, all credit to the organisers of Greenwich, the amazing competitors and the journalists.


----------



## Georgia8 (31 July 2012)

Me! Was riding around the course on my sofa with them too!


----------



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

Lol at everyone else,makes me feel less of a fruit loop

Very jealous of those of you that were there,didn't think I was that bothered but having watched it on the box I really wish I'd tried to get a ticket,must have been awsome.

Totally agree with what a good job has been done at the park and commentating etc,I have certainly enjoyed every aspect of it

Bit of a break now and then more shouting and yelling at the tv for the individuals no doubt lol


----------



## millimoo (31 July 2012)

Me too... Every time i get too excited the dog jumps up and zooms into the garden thinking we have intruders 
God knows what the neighbours think


----------



## Nollaig Shona (31 July 2012)

and I'm waving my flag!!


----------



## meesha (31 July 2012)

me, jolting everytime one of ours jumps !! clapping and everything - dog is concerned !


----------



## Landcruiser (31 July 2012)

I didn't breathe for the whole of Mary's round, then sobbed uncontrollably when she finished, then ended up with palpitations so I had to make myself relax after that 'cause I was scared of having a heart attack!


----------



## armchair_rider (31 July 2012)

I'm impressed you lot mananged such active support. I spent the whole team final in a wibbling heap.


----------



## devonlass (1 August 2012)

I am starting to have great concern for all our dogs,they seem to have been at risk of being traumatised by all of our 'armchair riding and support'



Landcruiser said:



			I didn't breathe for the whole of Mary's round, then sobbed uncontrollably when she finished, then ended up with palpitations so I had to make myself relax after that 'cause I was scared of having a heart attack!

Click to expand...

Is it wrong that I laughed at this just a little bit?? Sorry but did sound funny how you described it



armchair_rider said:



			I'm impressed you lot mananged such active support. I spent the whole team final in a wibbling heap.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think I burned myself out TBH,went for an actual ride and barely had the energy to clamber off at the end lol
Your wibbling heap was prob a far better idea!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 August 2012)

devonlass said:



			I am starting to have great concern for all our dogs,they seem to have been at risk of being traumatised by all of our 'armchair riding and support'
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there must be a lot of dogs around the country wondering why their owners are suddenly yelling at the TV.

However, I'm suspecting that my mare has a TV hidden away somewhere. Yesterday we renacted the dressage test (sort of ) and she went like a dream. It was as though she too, had been infected by the Olympic excitement.


----------

